# Elite 4 HDI - Frage GPS und Karte



## Bratnase (21. Oktober 2014)

Moin,

komme mit der GPS Funktion meines Elite 4 HDI nicht klar. Im Gerät ist ja standardmäßig eine Weltkarte enthalten, eine weitere habe ich nicht installiert. Der Slot für die SD Karten ist also leer. 

Wenn ich das Elite einschalte, dann dauert es ein wenig und es kommt die Meldung, dass die aktuelle Position gefunden wurde. Die wird aber auf der Karte nicht angezeigt. Dort ist immer, egal ob in meinem Garten oder der deutschen oder dänischen Ostsee, als Standort ein Flusslauf in Amerika sichtbar. 

Die Simulation in dem Gerät ist ausgeschaltet, was läuft hier schief? Normalerweise müsste doch auf der internen Karte der aktuelle Standort angezeigt werden, oder?


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Elite 4 HDI - Frage GPS und Karte*

Kann es vielleicht sein das du in die Karte hineinzoomen musst?


----------



## Bratnase (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Elite 4 HDI - Frage GPS und Karte*

Die Karte ist ja immer auf einen bestimmten Punkt fixiert. Ich kann zoomen von der Weltkartenübersicht bis zu den Tiefenlinien des Flusses in Oklahoma. Es ist, als wenn ich nur ein Bild gespeichert habe und hier rein- und rauszoomen kann. 
Aber ich sehe es doch richtig, dass, wenn die Position gefunden wurde, diese auch angezeigt werden müsste? Zumindest ist es in meinem Autonavi und auch im Fahrradnavi so.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Elite 4 HDI - Frage GPS und Karte*

es gibt ein Programm das heißt inside map creator solltest du auf cd/dvd mitgeliefert bekommen haben ,damit kannst du dir eigene Karten erstellen.Hier ein kleines tutorial dazu.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhEgUv87zXc


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Elite 4 HDI - Frage GPS und Karte*

USA habe ich bei meinem Garmin auch schon einmal gehabt, obwohl ein GPS Fix vorhanden war.
Ich bin dann einfach auf der Weltkarte mit dem Cursor nach Europa gefahren und dann hat er auch die aktuelle GPS Position angezeigt. Danach ist das Problem nicht wieder aufgetreten.
Versuch es einmal bei deinem Gerät.


----------



## Bratnase (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Elite 4 HDI - Frage GPS und Karte*

Guter Tipp heinz_otto, werde es heute abend mal probieren.

@zanderhunter: da lag leider nix bei


----------



## Seewolf 01 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Elite 4 HDI - Frage GPS und Karte*

schau doch mal nach, welche Software drauf ist.

Die neuste ist : Elite-4 HDI software update (version 4.0 - 5.0.17


----------



## nichtsfaenger (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Elite 4 HDI - Frage GPS und Karte*

@Bratnase
Suche dir im Kartenmenue "Rückkehr zum Schiff" und drücke mit Enter darauf. Dann wirst Du deine Akutelle Position gezeigt bekommen.


----------



## Bratnase (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Elite 4 HDI - Frage GPS und Karte*

Die Rückkehr zum Schiff Funktion funktioniert, danke für den Tipp. 

Was mich allerdings stutzig macht ist die Tatsache, dass nach dem Einschalten nie sofort die tatsächliche Position angezeigt wird sondern immer die letzte auf der Karte vor dem Ausschalten angezeigte. Wenn ich mir also auf der Karte Dänemark anzeigen lasse, das Gerät ausschalte und wieder einschalte, dann ist nicht meine aktuelle Position sondern die zuletzt angezeigte in Dänemark zu sehen. Ist das bei euch auch so?

Und wie aktualisiert man eigentlich die Software? Hab in der Anleitung dazu nichts gefunden.


----------



## Seewolf 01 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Elite 4 HDI - Frage GPS und Karte*

siehe hier:
http://www.lowrance.com/de-DE/Software-Updates/Elite-40/
http://www.tacklefever.de/index.php?topic=4525.0


----------



## Bratnase (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Elite 4 HDI - Frage GPS und Karte*

Super, das mit dem Update wäre dann ja schon mal geklärt. 

Hätte vielleicht auch noch jemand eine Info zu meiner anderen offenen Frage? Vielleicht formuliere ich ein wenig kompliziert. Ich möchte einfach nur wissen, welchen Punkt das GPS automatisch nach dem Anschalten anzeigt, wenn ich das Navi in Deutschland ausmache und in Dänemark wieder anmache. Den letzten Standort in Deutschland oder den neuen Standort in Dänemark?|kopfkrat


----------



## Seewolf 01 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Elite 4 HDI - Frage GPS und Karte*



Bratnase schrieb:


> Super, das mit dem Update wäre dann ja schon mal geklärt.
> 
> Hätte vielleicht auch noch jemand eine Info zu meiner anderen offenen Frage? Vielleicht formuliere ich ein wenig kompliziert. Ich möchte einfach nur wissen, welchen Punkt das GPS automatisch nach dem Anschalten anzeigt, wenn ich das Navi in Deutschland ausmache und in Dänemark wieder anmache. Den letzten Standort in Deutschland oder den neuen Standort in Dänemark?|kopfkrat



Dein Echolot/GPS muss immer den aktuellen Standort anzeigen!
Wenn du es in DK anmachst, dann muss es auch den Standort anzeigen. 
So ist es auch bei meinen HDS so.


----------



## Bratnase (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Elite 4 HDI - Frage GPS und Karte*

Ok, wir nähern uns! Genau das wollte ich wissen. Da mein HDI aber trotz gefundener Satelliten nicht den aktuellen Standort auf der Karte angibt, gehe ich davon aus, dass da etwas nicht in Ordnung ist. Ich bekomme aber zumindest den Hinweis, wie weit mein aktueller Standort von dem gezeigten Punkt auf der Karte entfernt ist.


----------



## Hochseeangler (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Elite 4 HDI - Frage GPS und Karte*

Hallo,

ich habe zwar kein Elite 4 HDI, aber dafür 3 verschiedene Garmin Hand-GPS, die alle auch das "Phänomen" haben, bei einem Ortswechsel nach dem Ausschalten erst mal den alten "Ausschalte-Ort" anzuzeigen, bis sie dann (nach unterschiedlich langer Zeit!) den tatsächlichen Standort anzeigen. Mir ist mal erklärt worden, dass das so richtig ist. Die Erklärung dafür ist die folgende:
Beim Abschalten merken sich die GPS-Gräte, welche aller insgesamt vorhandenen Satelliten sie zuletzt für die Standortbestimmung zuletzt benutzt haben und versuchen beim nächsten Einschalten diese wieder zu finden um damit dann auch wieder schnell einsatzbereit zu sein. Schaltet man also dort, wo man zuletzt war auch wieder ein, zeigt das GPS relativ schnell den richtigen Standort an. Schaltet man hingegen das Gerät ganz woanders wieder ein, dann sucht das GPS zunächst die "alten" Satelliten, findet sie aber nicht und sucht dann alle verfügbaren Satelliten ab, was dann eben länger dauert. Als Anzeige habe ich dann auf den Geräten zunächst den alten Abschalte-Standort, markiert durch ein Fragezeichen. Erst nach der Lokalisierung der tatsächlichen, richtigen Örtlichkeit ändert sich das Symbol in einen Pfeil, Punkt usw. und es wird der richtige Kartenausschnitt und der richtige Standort angezeigt. Als ich die Garmins neu bekam, zeigten sie zunächst ihren Produktionsort an der Westküste der USA an.....
Je nach äußeren Einflüssen (Wetter, Gebäude, Bäume usw) kann die Suche nach der richtigen Position einige Minuten dauern - das ist (leider) durchaus normal! Ich nutze die Geräte fürs Geocaching - das Phänomen dürfte aber bei allen Geräten gleich sein, da es offensichtlich technisch bedingt ist .....

Gruß
Hochseeangler


----------



## Bratnase (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Elite 4 HDI - Frage GPS und Karte*

Genauso kenne ich es auch von meinen Garmin Geräten. Das Elite hat jedoch auch nach einer Woche Dänemark noch den Standort in Amerika angezeigt. Werde jetzt noch mein nächstes mal Ostsee abwarten. Vielleicht klappt es nach dem Software Update besser.


----------



## Seewolf 01 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Elite 4 HDI - Frage GPS und Karte*

wenn du dein Gerät eischaltest, dann blinkt doch dein GPS.Signal
und erst wenn es aufhört zu blinken, kann es den neuen Standort anzeigen.


----------



## Bratnase (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Elite 4 HDI - Frage GPS und Karte*

Ja, verstehe ich. Aber wie gesagt, in einer Dänemarkwoche mit teilweise 8 Stunden auf See sollte das Ding doch eigentlich gemerkt haben wo es rumschwimmt.


----------

